# Inverter choice



## raradee (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi,

I have a dual fuel Fracino machine 2 group contemporary electronic model. I'm looking to run it off of lpg and inverter/batteries.

Im looking for recommendations for a good inverter. I believe the machine is rated 350 watts when boiler heated by gas. We also have a 350 watts grinder and a 230 watts fridge.

This would suggest we need around 1000 / 1200 watt inverter that allows for peak surges of up to 2100 watts absolute max.

My questions are:

- would I be better with one big inverter or should I separate into 2 circuits keeping fridge separate?

- do I need a pure sine wave inverter for all of this equipment or only part?

- is it wise to buy 2 inverters and keep one as emergency or is that unnecessary?

- what brands have people found to be reliable? I'm looking at Silverline (but think that's modified sine wave from what I can tell) / autofather but really have no clue.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

